# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Epo (procrit) Anyone?

## tdf

Open minded!! Experience welcomed................

----------


## Jack87

What do you want to know about it?

Does it work? Yes

Is it one of the harder things to find? Yes

Is it needed by anyone except for the upper level of professional endurance athletes? 

NO

----------


## tdf

Have you tried it?

----------


## Jack87

Nope, no use for it at all... I've talked to a few people that have claimed
to have used it, no idea if they were telling the truth... The main thing
it does of course is increase oxygen uptake by your red blood cells thus
increasing endurance, the range I've heard is 10% - 13% increase which
I'm sure is huge advantage if you're at a professional level in endurance
sporting events...

It also is very dangerous if you take to high of a dose and don't know
what you're doing with it... And it also isn't a cheap drug to use either...

Hooker wrote a very good profile on it if you care to read up more on it...

http://67.18.108.244//showthread.php?t=165476




> Have you tried it?

----------


## tdf

Buff- Great read! Thanks for the info.

----------


## tommie4

Gentlemen:

Procrit ( EPO )is probably the BEST perfromance enhancing agent! I have cycled 60,000 units over a 4 weeks period and by week six, PR'ed my 5k time and week 8, Pr'ed my marathon. i went from a 17:21 5k to a 16:41 and a 2:56 marathon to a 2:50:23. I never got tired. Even my reps on benching went up over 15%. I can see this useful for endurance athletes, bodybuilders and powerlifters alike. Problem is, it is very hard to get a hold of, yet it doesnt carry any of the legal affects as getting busted with roids. Funny! Any tips on where to find more is greatly appreciated. If you use the multidose vials, you can use 1 20,000 unit bottle over a 1.5 week period.

All the Best
Tommie4

----------


## tdf

How many iu's are you taking a day? and do you have a way of checking your hematocrit?

----------


## tommie4

I was taking 3000 iu's once every 5 days for 4 weeks. My hemocrit level nrmally was 43.5 and during my physical during my cycle (before the marathon) it was at 47. I cant believe how hard Procrit is to obtain--supply and demand thing i guess!

----------


## tdf

Tommy,

You will have better results using smaller doses and more frequent usage. You want to try an obtain two objectives here, one is more red blood cells and two, having those cells healthy as possible. Going slow is key!!!! Also safe....having your hct @ or near 55 for a HEALTHY human is safe. You must have a centrifuge, because training as much as we due, we can become dehydrated real quick. Therefore access to your hematocrit is crucial.

Obtaining procrit is easy and once you have your hematocrit at your desired level maintaining it is cheap.

----------


## tommie4

tdf:

thank you for the post--VERY helpful!!! I have a "friend" who works in the field, and had given me the kg to IU ratio. But this was for cancer patients. It would seem your advice is solid and well rationalized--thank you! But obtaining Epogen has been a nightmare, any advice would be greatly appreciated.

thanks so much
All the best
tommie

----------


## tdf

T,
Let's just say in my case my Dr. I would not even consider any other source!!! He would not prescribe this unless I personally had a centrifuge at my disposal. Remember this drug was designed for anemia and cancer patients, so a healthy person is going to react differently. Also, each person healthy or not will react differently. To go off of the prescribed dose is committing suicide!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

3000iu Monday, Wednesday, Friday is plenty for the first couple of weeks than you must start checking your hct on a daily basis and scale down from there, but continue 3x a week at a smaller dose i.e 2000,1500,1000 ect that way you will be mimicking your bodys natural erythropotein production. Remember once your red blood cells start to mature a begen to be released into the blood stream, having to many at one time i.e to big of a dose will certainly put you into danger. 

Again!!! this drug is super powerful and should be respected at all cost.
TDF

----------


## tommie4

TCF:

Thanks again for you helpful advice--i do have a centrifuge at my disposal, and great friend is a med-teck at a local lab. Again, your advice has been very helpful. All my experience has been with the Amegan Procrit. Im not sure if there is any other Co. producing procrit at this point. I have looked into Canadian suppliers but they wont ship across the border. Again, funny how we can get almost any "BANNED" performance enhancer but something like Procrit is almost unheard of. 

Your help is well appreciated and again thanks for your help

Tommie

----------


## jp_blois

> Obtaining procrit is easy


How is it easy? I'm with Tommie - i found it very difficult...

----------


## tdf

Well, I guess it's easy for me. I was very lucky to have a Dr. prescribe the peds for me, because I would never ever purchase my peds from the black market. THAT'S JUST ME!!!! Some of these threads that I read about guys buying there gear from people on the the street is WAY CRAZY!!!

Good luck Guys

TDF

----------


## tommie4

You have a Great Doc!!!! Does he do phone consultations? Ive tired with my Doc but he wouldnt follow thru. Ive been asking around the cycling and running communities and i think everyone keep this info to themselves. Any tips would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks again for the adivce!

Tommie

----------


## tdf

Tommie,

I will keep my source a secret. My best advice would start with an on-line anti-aging therapy site. Make a few calls and ask what the protocol is and go from there. Most clinics will give you a phone consultation with a Dr., at that point try to establish a relationship with the Dr. and work it from there. Do not come right out and ask for 'E' he will think your nuts, go with what he thinks you should take. After a few phone conversations with him he'll Begin to gain your trust and then you ask for the goods. Be specific with exactly you would like to accomplish. Yes, going this route you definitely will pay more, but at least you will know that it's legit gear. 

TDF

----------


## jp_blois

> Make a few calls and ask what the protocol is and go from there... Most clinics will give you a phone consultation with a Dr., at that point try to establish a relationship with the Dr. and work it from there. Do not come right out and ask for 'E' he will think your nuts, go with what he thinks you should take. After a few phone conversations with him he'll Begin to gain your trust and then you ask for the goods. Be specific with exactly you would like to accomplish.


JP: "Um yes um I need to look younger"
Doc: "Tell me about yourself"
JP: "um, well, er um I'm 24..."
Doc: "24 and you want to look younger???"
JP: "Um well ah yeah I guess so"  :1laugh:  

Ok ok so I'm poking fun...but really how would you recommend approaching an anti-aging doc in general?
 :Hmmmm:

----------


## tdf

Come on now! I only recommended an anti aging Dr. because they are usually the only docs that believe in hormone therapy. Also they are very knowledgeable and actually study these drugs as where other docs just tell you to wait until your teeth fall out, and then come back. 
You would be surprised at how some 24 year olds look now a days. Males usually peak at 28 and then around 30 all hormone levels start to drop. Trust me! get your blood work done and check out your testosterone levels . Let the doc know that your an athlete and are training a lot and your felling tired all the time. He will get the hint! If not go to another one. If that does not work, you can PM me and I will guide in the right direction. Ask and you shall receive!!!

TDF

----------


## tommie4

tdf; its been a while. ive tried the anti-aging resourcesvthat you suggested to look into. no luck. any helpful guidence would be gratly appreciated. all the best to you and this holiday. tommie4

----------


## tdf

T4- What part of the world do you live in?

----------


## tommie4

tdf:

Thanks for the reply. Midwest of the good old US of A.

----------


## tommie4

tdf:

Thanks again for you help--any assistance would be greatly appreciated! All the best to you this holiday!

Tommie4

----------

